# He Is Risen!!!



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

New International Version (NIV)

*Jesus Has Risen*

28 After the Sabbath, at dawn on the first day of the week, Mary Magdalene and the other Mary went to look at the tomb.
2 There was a violent earthquake, for an angel of the Lord came down from heaven and, going to the tomb, rolled back the stone and sat on it. 3 His appearance was like lightning, and his clothes were white as snow. 4 The guards were so afraid of him that they shook and became like dead men.
5 The angel said to the women, â€œDo not be afraid, for I know that you are looking for Jesus, who was crucified. 6 He is not here; he has risen, just as he said. Come and see the place where he lay. 7 Then go quickly and tell his disciples: â€˜He has risen from the dead and is going ahead of you into Galilee. There you will see him.â€™ Now I have told you.â€
8 So the women hurried away from the tomb, afraid yet filled with joy, and ran to tell his disciples. 9 Suddenly Jesus met them. â€œGreetings,â€ he said. They came to him, clasped his feet and worshiped him. 10 Then Jesus said to them, â€œDo not be afraid. Go and tell my brothers to go to Galilee; there they will see me.â€

May God be lifted high this Easter week as we celibrate the sacrifice that was given for our salvation. For without Him rising from the dead, we would still be in our sins. Praise God!!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Amen!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Amen. Jesus is the Lamb of God, Bread of Life, and our Savior.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

He is risen indeed!
Praise God!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The world wants to deny His rising from the dead, but he appeared to more that 500 and Thomas got to actually touch Him. Wow!!! Reminds me of an old Dallas Holme song, "Rise Again."
-------------------------------â€“----------â€“------------------------------------------------------------
Go ahead, drive the nails in My hands 
Laugh at me where you stand 
Go ahead, and say it isn't Me 
The day will come when you will see 

'Cause I'll rise again 
Ain't no power on earth can tie me down! 
Yes, I'll rise again 
Death can't keep Me in the ground 

Go ahead, mock My name 
My love for you is still the same 
Go ahead, and bury Me 
But very soon, I will be free! 

'Cause I'll rise again 
Ain't no power on earth can tie me down! 
Yes, I'll rise again 
Death can't keep Me in the ground 

Go ahead and say I'm dead and gone 
But you will see that you were wrong 
Go ahead, try to hide the Son 
But all will see that I'm the One! 

'Cause I'll come again! 
Ain't no power on earth can keep Me back! 
Yes, I'll come again 
Come to take My people back



In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

He was a spirit creature before he came to earth in our behalf. He rose as a spirit creature after his death.

1 Corinthians 15:50 50â€¯But I tell you this, brothers, that flesh and blood cannot inherit Godâ€™s Kingdom, 

Peter reinforces that fact at 1 Peter 3: 18 . 18 He was put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Jesus was not a spirit creature before he came to earth and when arose he was in his glorified flesh with no blood (it was spilled on the mercy seat for our sins)
He said to Thomas
Luke 24:39
*Look at my hands and my feet. It is I myself! Touch me and see; a ghost does not have flesh and bones, as you see I have."*

If he arose as a spirit creature how did he have *Flesh* and *bones*?

*Jesus does not have to inherit Gods kingdom because its already his *
Jesus answered and said to them, "Destroy this temple, and in three days *I will raise it up*." 20The Jews therefore said, "It took forty-six years to build this temple, and will You raise it up in three days?" 21*But He was speaking of the temple of His body."*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Jesus was not a spirit creature before he came to earth and when arose he was in his glorified flesh with no blood (it was spilled on the mercy seat for our sins)
> He said to Thomas
> Luke 24:39
> *Look at my hands and my feet. It is I myself! Touch me and see; a ghost does not have flesh and bones, as you see I have."*
> ...


Materializing in human bodies happened long before Jesus did it. Spirit creatures took mens bodies and came to earth to have sex with the beautiful women. They went back as spirit creatures when the flood came. It was quite easy for Jesus to materialize in human form also. If you read the full account you find he materialized in several different bodies. That is why his apostles failed to recognize him at first.

And yes, he was a spirit creature before he came to earth. Do you think he was in a human body in heaven?

The scriptures are very clear. "Flesh and blood cannot inherit God's kingdom." Sorry, you are confused. By the way, what religion are you?


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Father ,in the name of Jesus we bind the spirit of anti-christ from food for the soul,all demonic forces that deny the deity of your Son Jesus be bound by the blood of the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world ,and Father open blind eyes and darkened hearts to the wonderful Salvation bought and paid for at the cross by Jesus ,in his name we pray*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> *Father ,in the name of Jesus we bind the spirit of anti-christ from food for the soul,all demonic forces that deny the deity of your Son Jesus be bound by the blood of the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world ,and Father open blind eyes and darkened hearts to the wonderful Salvation bought and paid for at the cross by Jesus ,in his name we pray*


Why won't you answer my question?


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*I dont believe in religion*, religion is mans way to God
col 2:8
I am Alive in Christ

â€¦*7 having been firmly rooted and now being built up in Him and established in your faith, just as you were instructed, and overflowing with gratitude. 8See to it that no one takes you captive through philosophy and empty deception, according to the tradition of men, according to the elementary principles of the world, rather than according to Christ. 9For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form,*

*For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form*
*This is what your eyes are blinded to , God came in the flesh to pay the penalty of your transgressions *
And you, being dead in your sins and the uncircumcision of your flesh, hath he quickened together with him, having forgiven you all trespasses; 14Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross; 15And having spoiled principalities and powers, he made a shew of them openly, triumphing over them in it


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> *I dont believe in religion*, religion is mans way to God
> col 2:8
> I am Alive in Christ
> 
> â€¦*7 having been firmly rooted and now being built up in Him and established in your faith, just as you were instructed, and overflowing with gratitude. 8See to it that no one takes you captive through philosophy and empty deception, according to the tradition of men, according to the elementary principles of the world, rather than according to Christ. 9For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form,*


Figured as much. Jesus was head of the congregation and the apostles were basically the governing body. There were many congregations that were visited by the apostles. Since they are the ones that set the model, why do you not think it is important to follow that model? The scriptures indicate it is. You claim to follow Jesus, but your actions to not show that.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

You claim to follow scripture but DENY Jesus own words when he said to Thomas 
* 
Behold my hands and my feet, that it is I myself: handle me, and see; for a spirit hath not flesh and bones, as ye see me have*

I will follow scripture and not mans convoluted dogma 
Jude 1:3
3 Beloved, when I gave all diligence to write unto you of the common salvation, it was needful for me to write unto you, and exhort you *that ye should earnestly contend for the faith which was once delivered unto the saints.*
You should heed the scriptures warnings
*But these people scoff at things they do not understand.* Like unthinking animals, they do whatever their instincts tell them, and so they bring about their own destruction. 11 *What sorrow awaits them*! For they follow in the footsteps of Cain, who killed his brother. Like Balaam, they deceive people for money. A*nd like Korah, they perish in their rebellion.*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> You claim to follow scripture but DENY Jesus own words when he said to Thomas
> *
> Behold my hands and my feet, that it is I myself: handle me, and see; for a spirit hath not flesh and bones, as ye see me have*
> 
> ...


Sorry you have so much trouble understanding. Jesus was not a spirit creature when he materialized. But he was resurrected as a spirit creature and he returned as a spirit creature when he left the body. You are the one that denies the scriptures. FLESH AND BLOOD CANNOT INHERIT GOD'S KINGDOM.

It is also very ironic that someone that does not follow the model that Jesus set, and criticize one that does all he can to do so. Go figure. It is laughable.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Shaggy...please step off!!! Do you not realize you are the one who is laughable? I don't know everyone's heart here, but I can say that most here are probably laughing at you. I know I am. Not because of your religious beliefs, but because you are not even open to others opinions. You have driven off several posters here and others who may want to come to Christ have possibly reconcidered that decision based on what happens when you post. You are argumentative and rude. I say this as a brother in Christ in the hope you may reread your posts and realize that you are creating division here and its just not necessary.


----------



## JCIMS (Sep 1, 2013)

Rant off!!! Sorry guys... I used to post here often, but I don't come here much anymore because of this. So I come here today and see the same stuff going on for months now! I really like this forum, but if we can't discuss without all the strife, I will have to dust my sandals and make my final exit as well. Blessings to all my brothers in Christ.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> *Jesus Has Risen*
> 
> ...


He is Risen!



Reel Time said:


> He is risen indeed!
> Praise God!


Indeed!



shaggydog said:


> He was a spirit creature before he came to earth in our behalf. He rose as a spirit creature after his death.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 15:50 50â€¯But I tell you this, brothers, that flesh and blood cannot inherit Godâ€™s Kingdom,
> 
> Peter reinforces that fact at 1 Peter 3: 18 . 18 He was put to death in the flesh but made alive in the spirit.


Shaggy, I have read everything you have posted. You may have your own interpretation, beliefs, goals...etc. But, you need to calm down and accept others views! If not then get the H3ll out of here...This is food for the SOUL. *No one* will ever win a debate arguing religion or personal beliefs. But, we all have a common ground to discuss. You sir need to stop and read everything you have posted lately.

Do you believe HE has RISEN?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*He's Alive*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Golden oldie! Yes, he is alive and he did glorify the Father!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Praise the Lord

Quick question for yall. Can you all tell me whats with the term "He is Risen" vs "He has Risen" I kinda get the past tense vs the present but not really sure why. Was it a translation problem from Hebrew to English? Is it a specific verse in the bible, historic phrase or marketing slogan to put butts in the seats? It's confusing. 

Back in the day when the 1st person came up on the hill and saw the tomb wall had been opened. DO you think that person ran around yelling Jesus is Risen or would it have been 'Jesus has risen?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

BATWING said:


> Praise the Lord
> 
> Quick question for yall. Can you all tell me whats with the term "He is Risen" vs "He has Risen" I kinda get the past tense vs the present but not really sure why. Was it a translation problem from Hebrew to English? Is it a specific verse in the bible, historic phrase or marketing slogan to put butts in the seats? It's confusing.
> 
> Back in the day when the 1st person came up on the hill and saw the tomb wall had been opened. DO you think that person ran around yelling Jesus is Risen or would it have been 'Jesus has risen?


I have always wondered that same thing. The best way (in my opinion) to answer that is:
*"Has" is past tense. "Is" means that He is still risen, that He did not die again or cease to exist. He is alive today.
*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I have always wondered that same thing. The best way (in my opinion) to answer that is:
> *"Has" is past tense. "Is" means that He is still risen, that He did not die again or cease to exist. He is alive today.
> *


This is my understanding too! His is still alive and Lord.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

